# Comparison thread :) pictures



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

This thread is for all the pictures without the chat....


*Yoshismom*

With all the talk about size and weight and how picture's can really confuse people, I thought I would start a thread where we could snap a photo with a pop can or bottle, or some other comparitive object as well as their weights, measurements and ages....Thought this would be fun and informative I weighed and measured them a few minutes ago

Yoshi
4 yrs old
3lbs 10oz
7 1/4" to the withers (shoulder) 
8" from neck to base of tail

Chibi
2 yrs old on June 1st
2lbs 8oz (like clockwork)
6 3/4" to the withers
7 1/2" from neck to base of tail

Below is a picture of them with a soda can. One of them laying and one of the sitting/standing. Sorry they are blurry but it is hard to get them to sit still sometimes,LOL!

















-----------------------------------------------------

*TLI*
This is funny, but will be fun. 

Gia was scared to death of the can. I'll get my oldest girl in the morning. I may not be able to do my boy, but I'll try. He is scared of the camera, and will probably jump down and run away. I'll do my best though.

Gia ~ 14 months old on the 10th of April. ( BD Feb. 10, 2008 )
Aprrox. 2 lbs. I have no scale to weigh her on here.
Almost 6 inches tall to the withers, and 6 1/2 inches long from base of neck to base of tail.

I used a soda can as well. 

















-------------------------------------------------------

*Brodysmom*
Ok, here's Brody. 7 months old. He weighed 3.7 pounds 3 weeks ago when he got neutered, but I think he's been eating a little better, so I'm going to round him up to 4 pounds. He is 9 inches tall from the ground to the shoulder and 9 inches long, from the base of the neck to the base of the tail.

Here he is with a can of pop.



































-------------------------------------------------------
*mazza lovin my chi's*
heres my zac and honey next to a can of pop

zac is 7 months old 
8 1/2inch to the withers
11 1/2 inch from neck to base of the tail
and weight is approx 4 1/2 lb
(zac is tall but thin)

honey is 6 months old
7 1/2 inch to the withers
10 inches from neck to base of the tail
and also weighs approx 4 1/2 lb
(honey is short but chunky)

here is my 2 sitting next to a can of pop








now lying down








zac next to the can of pop








honey next to the can


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

*TLI*

Okay, I tried with Lexie. They just don't like soda cans. 

Forgot to add Lexie's weight and measurements. Sorry, it was late. 

She weighs 3 lbs., 7 inches tall, and a hair over 8 inches long. She's very fine boned. People always guess her weight at 2 1/2 lbs., but the scale says 3.

She's 2 years old.








































------------------------------------------------------------------------

*carrera*

this was a very hard task! i dont have a pop can so i used a capri sun instead which is almost the same size, chicco immediatly ripped off the straw and ran away with it, then he proceeded to put a hole in the thing and started licking up the juice. meanwhile carrera was only worried about the treats in my pocket. 

my measurements are ROUGH since they wouldnt sit still...
Carrera- around 8 lbs. @ 8 1/2 months
length from in between ears to before her tail starts: 18 in. 
height from shoulder blade to bottom of paw, did not include head, 12 in. 
Around her rib area 15 in. 

Chicco- a little over 3 lbs. @ 4 1/2 months
length from in between ears to before tail starts : 12 in. 
height from shoulder balde to bottom of paw 8 1/2 in.
Around rib area 10 1/2 in.



























-------------------------------------------------
*Nana4u*

I finally got a can ...

TucTuc is around 7 1/2 inches tall from shoulder to ground and 7 1/2 from neck to tail...he's much shorter than NaNa

NaNa is 8 1/2 from should to tail and 8 shoulder to ground ..

TucTuc is standing in this picture

















they don't want anything to do with the can...


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

*TLI*
I tried to get a better one of Lexie, but this is the best I got. 









And here was my attempt with Chance, and boy was it comical. They act like the can is gonna eat em'! 

Chance is the same size and measurements as Lexie, just built a little different. 










































----------------------------------------------------

*bniles4*








7-8-08 she was 2lbs and 
now 4-16-09 she is 5lbs exactly.










----------------------------------------------------------

*jeanie brown*

what am i doing wrong???

sorry forgive first post pic did nt work i will try again 

dodge is 5 1/2 months old . base of neck to base4 of tail is approx 11 1/2 inches and he is approx 8 inches high i say approx because he wouldent stop wiggling he weighs 5 . pounds . i didnt have a coke can will a bottle of wine do? sorry about the picture quality it is 9pm and my camera dosent like artificial light


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

*~*Jessie*~*
This is the best I could do. I don't have a tape measurer so no measurements 

First Rylie... she weighs 4lbs:


















Here's Tucker... as you can see he wasn't cooperating. I haven't gotten a weight on him in a while... he's somewhere between 2.5-3lbs I'm guessing... obviously not done growing. We're guessing he'll top out somewhere around 5lbs fullgrown:










Here's a handful of Tucker from last weekend for another estimate. I'm 5'2 for reference.










And Chloe... well, I couldn't even get her in the same frame as the soda can as she wouldn't stay still. I just went through my Photobucket account and realized that Chloe apparently doesn't like objects. lol.
Sooo here's one of her with a stuffed toy that's about 6 inches long. She weighs 5.5lbs.









-------------------------

*Vicki*

I finally got her to stay still! She is weighs 2 pounds 7 ounces ....is 5 1/2 inches at the shoulder and 6 1/2 inches from the neck to tail. I have such a hard time getting her to keep her eyes open....any suggestions?











-----------------------------------------

*TLI*
Gianna isn't as scared of toilet paper as she is of a soda can, so here she is next to a roll of toilet paper. 











--------------------------------------------


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

*rcj1095*

Okay, mine gave me a hard time re: measurements but I'm pretty close.

Coco - 2 years old
4.1 lbs.
8" from foot to shoulder
10" from neck to base of tail

Chloe - 4 months old
1.3 lbs.
4" from foot to shoulder
6" from neck to base of tail










------------------------------

*babydoll*


Gypsy is 4.6lbs, not sure of her measurements but i'll take them and add them later











And Jayde is 3.5, looking a little suspicious of the can lol










-----------------------------------------

*TashaZ*
OK... they're totally scared of a can so these are terrible pictures but here goes!

*Pebbles*
9 months old
2.5 kg
28 cm long from shoulder to tail
19 cm tall from floor to shoulder
(you can tell how scared she was her ears are back hahaha)











*Shaddow*
8 months old
3 kg
29 cm long from shoulder to tail
22 cm tail from floor to shoulder










---------------------------------

*rebel_yell*
Wow this really is an awesome thread, great idea Michelle! And thanks Robin for pointing this thread out to me on Lola's cookie pics thread!!! I don't know how I missed it! So here are my two babes, the pics are a bit shabby but they just didn't seem to really like the posing by the can...guess they don't like diet 

Bruce would not stand up and Lola kept moving closer to me but anywho...here's there stats!

Bruce:
4.5 pounds
9 inches from ground to shoulder
10 inches from shoulder to tail

Lola:
5 pounds even
8 1/2 inches from ground to shoulder
9 1/2 inches from shoulder to tail


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

*katsrevenge*

Kali, my girl. 
She's less then 5 pounds and will be a year old in August. Measurements... unsure. She fits in arm nicely and wears a X-small to small in doggy clothing. She's a long chi... the yorkie lady down the street claims she's made for pups. *shakes head sadly*









I just love this picture. Cute lil spots on her. And, you can see why I call her a tiny pit... she's built like one through the chest. This one she was wanting the chew I was holding over the camera.








Trade paperback, regular size and a regular doorjamb. She wasn't liking this process much...









Side angle. Still not liking this. About a foot and a half from book. She wanted to come lay by me and not sit by the door like a good girl for 5 minutes!








Oh! A Treat?? Mine?? 6 or so inches from book.

--------------------------------------

*avbjessup*
This is Lily. She is almost 10 weeks old and weighs 1.5lbs. I haven't taken and height/length measurments yet, I will.


----------

